# How much per acre is your hunting lease?



## B Young (Nov 1, 2006)

I was just wondering what the normal price (if there is such a thing) is per acre for hunting leases, and how much it has increased in the past ten years. Just doing a little research for next year. I am not waiting untill the last minute this time. I am starting now.I am just trying to figure out what I can expect to pay.


----------



## Steyrhunter (Nov 1, 2006)

What my group has found so far is you should expect to pay about $9-10 per acre in north georgia.  Be very careful of northgeorgiahunting.com, they will extend bidding until prices get to where they think they should be.  They still have a couple of properties open as of last week.  Good luck in the hunt, we will back in full search in january.


----------



## BKA (Nov 1, 2006)

$7.25 per acre; no increase.....we've have had the lease for many years and have taken a lot of deer.....nice deer too!


----------



## DoeMaster (Nov 1, 2006)

*Per Acre Hunting Lease Cost*

I lease numerous tracks of land in middle GA and the cost is currently 8-10 dollars per acre.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Nov 1, 2006)

6.00 an acre right now, but I expect it to go up substantially over the next couple of years.


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Lease $*

$8.00 per acre for the last three years.  It has doubled in 7 years.


----------



## always hunting (Nov 1, 2006)

$ 7 per acre 987 acres  have had the this land since 1980


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 1, 2006)

6.00 an acre for 200 acres where I just joined in Laurens county. 

No restrictions at all from the owner other than "please don't burn my woods down" and he carries all the insurance for us.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Nov 1, 2006)

9.50 per acre


----------



## ramsey (Nov 1, 2006)

careful now of what you say--- I smell a raise in taxable income next year.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2006)

I own my land, but get no break. Between taxes, insurance, road maintenance, food plots, etc., its' a lot more than being in a club!


----------



## Mac (Nov 2, 2006)

elfiii said:


> I own my land, but get no break. Between taxes, insurance, road maintenance, food plots, etc., its' a lot more than being in a club!



IMO, the good way out weigh the bad of owning your own property.  I also have a little tract I am developing.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 2, 2006)

$9.00 is what I pay for 200 acre lease


----------



## bradpatt03 (Nov 2, 2006)

land i leased last year was 10 per acre for 50 acres in jackson county


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2006)

Mac said:


> IMO, the good way out weigh the bad of owning your own property.  I also have a little tract I am developing.



Absolutely Mac. nobody can outbid me for hunting rights as long as I can pay the taxes.


----------



## Mac (Nov 2, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Absolutely Mac. nobody can outbid me for hunting rights as long as I can pay the taxes.



Yes and my taxes on my Alabama land is about $1.00 per acre.

Also, I do things over there, such as plant trees, that I would not consider on lease land.


----------



## zwhickey (Nov 6, 2006)

243Savage said:


> 6.00 an acre for 200 acres where I just joined in Laurens county.
> 
> No restrictions at all from the owner other than "please don't burn my woods down" and he carries all the insurance for us.



who did you get that land from I think i looked at it


----------



## dbone (Nov 6, 2006)

You guys negociating skills must be slim to none   Just kiddin 

500 acres $4 per acre 30th year private land 

2000 $5.71 per acre 1st year private & paper mix


----------



## Curtis (Nov 6, 2006)

A little under $6.00 per acre.  1000 acres with good roads, gates and bunk house.  Utilities and other fees for bunkhouse are responsibility of club.


----------



## Hogtown (Nov 7, 2006)

We pay $14.51/Acre. This is a flat rate for 5 years, with no increase. It also  includes an 1800 SF cabin with all electricity and water.  If you figure the cabin with utilities is worth $500/mo then the land price drops to about $10/Ac.


----------



## B Young (Nov 7, 2006)

Eww (You have to do what you have to do!)


----------



## B Young (Nov 7, 2006)

That is never a good thing, there are some big deer down there. Good luck.


----------



## letmeoutside (Nov 7, 2006)

About $6.50 an acre, which is what it's been for the past 3 years.  It was $5 an acre before that.


----------



## bucksnbass (Nov 12, 2006)

$2.50 for 400 acres and we can do anything we want except burn it or log it.


----------



## displacedhntr (Nov 13, 2006)

71,000 acres managed for deer, turkeys, quail, rabbit, and praire chickens.  25,000 of which only military ID holders can hunt.  It is split into 5 different zones that you must sign in with a maximum amount of hunters per zone depending on size. Which usually constitutes about 500 acres per person.  Total cost 17.00 plus tags and licenses.  Watching a 140 class buck in the woods 10 minutes from your house?  PRICELESS!!!  Not to rub it in.  The only good thing about FT. Riley KS is the abundance of outdoor recreation.  Did I mention the 29 different ponds and several miles of rivers to fish?


----------



## hambone44 (Nov 13, 2006)

0.00


----------

